# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Piktura me e shtrenjte e shitur ndonjehere ne nje ankand

## shigjeta

Piktura e quajtur "Nude, Green Leaves and Bust"  eshte veper e Pablo Pikaso. Ai e pikturoi ne vitin 1932 i frymezuar nga muza e tij Marie-Therese Walter. Piktura e cila u ble ne 2010 nga nje koleksionist privat, do te shfaqet per here te pare per publikun britanez ne Tate Modern ne Londer. Prezantimi do te behet vitin e ardhshem dhe muzeu ka marre masa te shumta per sigurine e saj. Pikaso e takoi Marie-Therese Walter, nje modeliste, per here te pare ne vitin 1927 dhe ajo u be muza e pikturave te tij 4 vite me pas. Marie-Therese Walter vdiq ne 1977, kater vite pas vdekjes se Pikasos. E blere me shifren $106.5m (£65.5m) konsiderohet si piktura me e shtrenjte e shitur ndonjehere ne nje ankand.

_Permbledhur nga BBC_
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-12661727

----------


## shigjeta

"Nude, Green Leaves and Bust," nga Pablo Picasso

----------


## martini1984

1-Jackson Pollock-140,0 Milion US-Dollar-No.5,1948
2-Gustav Klimt-135,0-Adele Bloch Bauer 1
3-Pablo Picasso-104,2-Garcon ä la pipe
4-Pablo Picasso-95,2-Dora Maar Au Chat
5-Gustav Klimt-87,936-Adele Bloch Bauer 2
6-Francis Bacon-86,3-Triptych 1976
7-Vincent van Gogh-82,5-Portrait des D.Gachet
8-August Renoir-78,1-Au Moulin de la Galette
9-Peter Paul Rubens-76,7-The massacre of the innocents
10-Mark Rothko-72,8-White Center.

----------


## altint71

Piktor i nje kalibri te papare ndonjehere.
*Ne moshen 86 vjec per nje muaj ka arritur te krijoj 360 pitura me nje pun te shfrenuar*.
Dikiarazioni fundit i tij ka qene :e gjith kjo ce kam bere eshte vetem nje hap drejt nje rruge te gjate!!
Ka vazhduar te piktoroj deri nji vit para se te vdiste ne moshen 92 vjec.

----------


## the admiral

picasso eshte i vetmi piktor qe ka arritur te shohe nje veper te tijen te ekspozuar ne louvre...

----------


## Fleur Blanche

Mua me pelqen gjss me shume Monet....
Pastaj Da Vinci eshte shume i vecante, sa i zgjuar ka qene! Zakonisht piktoret jane pak si tralala, por Da Vinci eshte teper teper inteligjent, eshte me shume shkencetar se sa piktor por prap piktor i madh mbetet. Le te shiten sa te duan keta pikturat qe thoni ju, se jo gjithmone cmimi monetar e justifkon se cila eshte vertete nje kryeveper, qe per mua Da Vinci dhe Monet jane me madheshtore!!!

----------


## shigjeta

*Dy pikturat e vjedhura të Pikasos gjenden në Beograd*

Ministria e Brendshme e Serbisë bëri të njohur se dy piktura të Pikasos që ishin grabitur nga një ekspozitë në Zvicër u gjetën në Beograd.
Është fjala për pikturat Kokë Kali dhe Kanë uji dhe gotë, që kanë qenë në fondin e pikturave të Muzeut Sprengel në Hanover të Gjermanisë. Pikturat u vodhën në shkurt të vitit 2008, kur ishin ekspozuar në një qendër kulturore pranë Zyrihut.
Ministri serb i Brendshëm, Ivica Daçiç, tha se pikturat me vlerën e miliona dollarëve, u gjetën gjatë një operacioni të përbashkët të policisë serbe me atë zviverane.

_VOA_

----------


## Explorer

Keto piktura edhe pa te holla te mi kish dhuruar dikush, nuk do i kisha pranuar e jo me te paguaj 

ndonje cent per to.

Pune budallenjsh ! 

Nje budalla ka zhgaravitur dicka, e te tjeret mundohen ti japin kuptime ...hajvanet.

heheheh.....

----------


## shigjeta

*250 mln dollarë për një pikturë*

Një vepër e vitit 1893 e piktorit francez Paol Cezanne u shndërrua në pikturën më të shtrenjtë në botë, pasi u shit për plot 250 milion dollarë, duke lënë pas pikturën No 5-1948 të Jackson Pollock, e shitur në 2006 për 140 milion dollarë.
Sic shkruan Vanity Fair piktura është blerë që në muajin prill të 2011 nga familja mbretërore e Katarit, por vetëm tani janë bërë të ditura detajet e blerjes.
Bëhet fjalë për veprën Lojtarët e letrave të Cezanne. Piktura tregon dy persona të cilët luajnë letra, një moment i jetës së përditëshme në Francë në fund të shekullit të 19.
Vanity Fair shkruan se për të bërë të sajën pikturën, familja mbretërore e Katarit mori pjesë në një ankand ku ofroi më shumë se dy tregtarët më të zëshëm në botën e artit, Larry Gagosian dhe William Acquavella.
Piktura, tashmë pronë e Katarit, është ekspozuar në muzeun e arteve pamore në Doha.

_Bota Sot_

Piktura ishte me pare ne pronesi te nje greku pronar te madh anijesh. George Embiricos e kishte rruajtur me fanatizem pikturen, edhe per ta pare ate ishte diçka shume e rralle. 
Katari ka disa kohe qe blen piktura dhe vepra te rralla duke dashur te kthehet ne nje qender arti boterore.

http://www.npr.org/2012/02/05/146424...a-record-price

----------

